# Workbench worktop raiser



## Adam (7 Nov 2005)

Its taken me a year to get around to this. Ever since I visited Chris's (Waterhead) workshop to try some carving I've wanted to make a "workbench raiser" - to allow me to work higher up for things like chiselling and marking out. You can just see the version Chris made behind me.






From an original post here

Anyway, whilst visiting G&M Tools in Ashington (West Sussex), I noticed they had lumps of beech worktops which would make an ideal worktop.

I bought one. From memory, it was £10 or thereabouts. I bought it last November (2004)  and its been sitting around ever since.






I started by making some legs for it. I used some old pine. Its not going to taking much punishment so they dont have to be tremendously strong.






I also bought some of the VeritasBench Dogs, Holds Downs and Wonder Pups

These need 3/4 (19mm) holes drilling. So I marked up a series of holes, at the same spacing as the pre-existing square dog holes.







I also made some square dogs from ash, just in case I to use the wider spaced dog holes











And visible here:






I had to buy a new bit to drill the holes:






Heres all the bits:






And a test run using the ash dogs:






Its already getting plenty of use:

Making dowel






For planing






For routing






Overall, I'm really pleased with it. Its sorted out lots of issues I had with holding work for marking, cutting/drilling etc.

Adam


----------



## DaveL (7 Nov 2005)

Adam, 

What is the height of the working surface, relative to your elbow? 
I built my Charlesworth type bench using Davids guide that it should be 4" below my elbow height. Its much higher than the old bench but much easier to work at.


----------



## Adam (7 Nov 2005)

DaveL":z25rkwuq said:


> Adam,
> 
> What is the height of the working surface, relative to your elbow?
> I built my Charlesworth type bench using Davids guide that it should be 4" below my elbow height. Its much higher than the old bench but much easier to work at.



No idea. Although I'm planing in one shot, its really the marking out, routing etc - when it really helps to have the workpiece close to you.

Adam


----------



## Alf (7 Nov 2005)

Nice one, Adam. Funny thing, I'd been thinking about making something similar myself ever since that article in FWW earlier this year. Recent dovetailing practice has convinced me it's needed sooner rather than later - I think my eyesight must have worsened or something...  If you did feel like running a tape measure against the height, I'd be interested too.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (7 Nov 2005)

Alf":1gfua949 said:


> If you did feel like running a tape measure against the height, I'd be interested too. Cheers, Alf



If you look in the first shot of the legs, and the final shot of the legs (with the top mounted on), theres a large difference in height. I recall I kept removing a bit until I was happy with the height. Funny, I'd forgotten that stage altogether. Now you've mentioned it, I sent quite a bit of time on that bit. Its was boring and took ages.

Adam


----------



## Chris Knight (7 Nov 2005)

I forget where I have seen it but there's a nice variation on the theme that mounts a wide vice jaw along the front of the raised bench on a couple of vice screws, to make a dovetailing clamp that puts the end of the board you are working on at a much better working height. One of these fine days, I shall get around to modifying mine or making another.


----------



## Alf (7 Nov 2005)

Adam":1b1993wy said:


> Now you've mentioned it, I sent quite a bit of time on that bit. Its was boring and took ages.


Yeah, that's why I was hoping to get hints towards a short cut... :wink: :lol: 

Chris, that sounds like the FWW one. Hang on... April this year, #176. I did wonder if it might over-complicate things and make it slightly less versatile, but it's just dawned on my there's no reason not to have the vice-less side facing front when you don't want it. Sometimes I amaze myself with the length of time required for the penny to hit the deck. #-o

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Chris Knight (7 Nov 2005)

Alf,
Thanks for the pointer - I really do need to update myFWW index :roll:


----------



## Alf (7 Nov 2005)

Index? Wassat den?


----------



## dedee (7 Nov 2005)

Adam, smart idea, and looks like a real back saver too.


Andy


----------



## GCR (8 Nov 2005)

Adam

Great idea. Must get myself organised and sort out a proper job along the lines of your bench. I find myself using the routing table I made for my 'Rat for marking out etc because it saves bending over the bench.

Bob


----------



## Newbie_Neil (9 Nov 2005)

Hi Adam

That's a really good idea. Well done.

What do you think of the the Veritas dogs'n'pups?

Thanks
Neil


----------



## Adam (9 Nov 2005)

Newbie_Neil":edunpive said:


> What do you think of the the Veritas dogs'n'pups?
> Thanks Neil



The dogs are just "OK", I can't see they'll be better or worse than anyone elses offerings, and making your own is fine as well.

The pups are simply superb. They are well engineered - with even a small angle in them so everything is held snugly to the bench. I seem to remember they are not cheap, but worth every penny. As soon as I saw them at Chris's I could see they would become an essential piece of kit fot me.

What I wasn't prepared for, was how good the hold-downs are - and the number of times you just wind one up to hold something. They use the same 19mm holes as the dogs/pups, so its a real easy system - and drilling 3/4" holes takes no time.

The downward force you can achieve with the holddown has to be tried to be believed - I've taken to putting non-slip matting under them, and just giving a couple of turns and everything is locked up tight. Great for routing etc.

They get 10 out of 10 from me, which is a pretty good recommendation.

Adam


----------



## Waka (9 Nov 2005)

Adam

very good idea, I like what you have put together.

When I bought my bench I had to raise it 4" to a comfortable hieght but for some jobs I still think its to low. Therefore I will pinch your design.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Pete W (9 Nov 2005)

Nice one Adam - I've just caught up to this thread, for some reason.

I've had the base (remarkably similar to yours, knocked up from scrap softwood) for months. Haven't had the time to make the top - or rather I have, just been distracted by other stuff .

One difference I'm planning is to make a cutout mount under the top so I can hang a small router underneath. I was much taken with the workbench raiser in FWW, but I also wanted a small stowaway router table, specifically this one by Jeff Greef. Then it dawned that the two things were identical, apart from relieving the top to reduce the loss of router bit depth.

One of these days... :roll:


----------



## Adam (28 Nov 2005)

Updates - someone asked for measurements....

The bench is actually a laboratory bench - so is higher than usual to start with. However I've done a disc in my back before, so prefer everything to be very high.

This shows a zoomed out picture- you can see how much the height was reduced from the original height.






Closer in...






The workbench itself...






And the top of the raiser...






Adam


----------



## wizer (28 Nov 2005)

I'm actually planning to make one of these at the moment. Allthough mine will be for the kitchen table. Total height of mine will be around 1m, 30cms off the table. This comes up to my hip bone. Seems like the right height to me. I guess you don't know until you use it.


----------



## Alf (28 Nov 2005)

Ta muchly, Adam. =D> Just one more measurement - how tall are you?  

BTW, almost Philly-like leaving of the block plane in shot... :lol:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (28 Nov 2005)

Alf":10hs0e27 said:


> BTW, almost Philly-like leaving of the block plane in shot... :lol:
> Cheers, Alf



I know, I noticed afterwards. I don't mind though, it really does get day in, day out use. Like cleaning this lot up....






Adam


----------

